# Confused about FDNY EMT!



## redbull (Aug 24, 2010)

I seem to be getting alot of misinformation. I recently received my EMT-B certification and called FDNY to file an application over the phone and this woman told me that I have to take the civil service exam. 

Wasn't there an EMT Academy for NYC citizens who werent EMTs? What happened to that? 

What about us who have EMT-B cards? Couldn't we just apply for it and go thru the long arduous process of getting hired by the city? We now have to take the civil service exam too? 

I had also heard that if there's up to 200 applicants at any given time, they'll contact those 200 and schedule them for an exam (what exam???)

Someone please explain (if it doesn't confuse you too!)


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 24, 2010)

Doesn't sound confusing at all.It's a civil service job therefore one of the hoops to getting the job is taking a test, just like PD, office clerk, etc.  or any of the hundreds of jobs that civil service covers. As for having the card it is no different than having a college degree and still having to sit for a test to be a police officer.


----------



## feldy (Aug 24, 2010)

the city im in New Orleans, LA has the same thing. So does Boston, MA. Unless you complete your training through the city in which case you will take a civil service exam while in class.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 24, 2010)

*Unless I stand corrected....*

FDNY hires provisional people, without a test, but they have no civil service status.

They also have a test, which is an experience assesment. You get so many points for an EMT card, and more for years of emt experience.

People hired that way have civil service status.

They also hire people w/o an emt card, but I do not know the process for that.

Call (718) 999-2169 for the details.


----------



## 94H (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe that the civil service exam puts you at the front of the line, at least thats what ive heard. 

Also, you might want to get some experience first, since apparently there is a program where they will put experienced EMTs through Medic school and pay them for it (source: FDNY EMS Capt.)


----------



## Longo118 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just called them about a month ago and they put me down on the list for FDNY EMS. I havent taken any civil service exams or anything for NY and i told the operator that, she also told me starting in January if any branch of the FDNY or NYPD call you to appoint you for your investigator to get you into the academy, you must have civil service results for the city. But thats starting in January. And since it roughly takes 9 months for the FDNY EMS to call you back to appoint you your investigator, that means i have to take the damn civil service test also unfortunately.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

1.  You MUST have you NYS EMT card to apply for FDNY EMS. No way around.  Anyone hearing anything different is wrong.  It is on their website that the card is required. 

2. There is a civil service test.  It is not necessary but highly suggested. You might as well take it. It can't hurt.  Assume that its required.

3. Considering the budget cuts, don't expect FDNY to pay you to becoem a medic.  Experienced EMTs like people who have worked for FDNY EMS for awhile.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

firecoins said:


> 1.  You MUST have you NYS EMT card to apply for FDNY EMS. No way around.  Anyone hearing anything different is wrong.  It is on their website that the card is required.
> 
> 2. There is a civil service test.  It is not necessary but highly suggested. You might as well take it. It can't hurt.  Assume that its required.
> 
> 3. Considering the budget cuts, don't expect FDNY to pay you to becoem a medic.  Experienced EMTs like people who have worked for FDNY EMS for awhile.




The FDNY website seems to be not 100% updated, they mention a class for 2007....

The civil service test closed July 30th. There is no open test. The test is just an experience and credential survey, points are based on much much you have, you need the test for civil service status.

The FDNY did have a program where they would train for EMT-b, it was on a flyer spring of 2010, there was an EMT in the subway, union square, in an info table.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> The FDNY did have a program where they would train for EMT-b, it was on a flyer spring of 2010, there was an EMT in the subway, union square, in an info table.



You mean that with budget cuts and hundred of EMT-Bs applying they are going to run a PTOP class for untrained people.  The EMT-B has been a requirment for years.  Seems like an unlikely time to change.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

firecoins said:


> You mean that with budget cuts and hundred of EMT-Bs applying they are going to run a PTOP class for untrained people.





I threw the flier out.

But I saw that in the spring.

I do not know if they hired people, but they did take applications for it, I cant find it online.

A guy in my vollie service says he has a sister who was contacted to start that program soon, as someone with no EMTb, (I realize other people are not the best source, but I am sure of what I saw in the flier).

EMS does bring revenue into FDNY......they bill people....


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> I threw the flier out.
> 
> But I saw that in the spring.
> 
> ...



They do bill people.  Yes.  

FInd me the flyer. If its true, I would love to read this. Someone at FDNY is off their rocker.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

*FOR FIRECOINS, (and anyone else interested)*

So I just called the recruit #, 718 999-2169 re: applying with out an EMTb card.

They refered me to cal (718) 999-3369.

The person at that # told me they HAVE in the past hired people with no certifcates, but do not intent to do so now, although possible in future.

Bad economy or not, they still need people to answer 911 calls....


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Bad economy or not, they still need people to answer 911 calls....



That has never been a concern for FDNY.  Politics is more important.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

firecoins said:


> They do bill people.  Yes.
> 
> FInd me the flyer. If its true, I would love to read this. Someone at FDNY is off their rocker.



I tossed the flier, look at post before, call the number, they will acknowledge they HAD done it before.


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> So I just called the recruit #, 718 999-2169 re: applying with out an EMTb card.
> 
> They refered me to cal (718) 999-3369.
> 
> ...



I agree - I just called them and gave them my EMT-B card # and info. Here's hoping they call us (without having to take the civil service exam).


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

redbull said:


> I agree - I just called them and gave them my EMT-B card # and info. Here's hoping they call us (without having to take the civil service exam).





Goiod luck. I was lazy, I did not file for the last test, which is an experience assesment.

We should do that next time it is offered. You need to take the test, be on the list, to have civil service status, otherwise employment is provisional.


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Goiod luck. I was lazy, I did not file for the last test, which is an experience assesment.
> 
> We should do that next time it is offered. You need to take the test, be on the list, to have civil service status, otherwise employment is provisional.



I couldn't file - my certification exam was last week, so...crap. Yet I'm loving all the phone booth ads I see for FDNY EMT: "1 MILLION CALLS EVERYDAY..." NOW HIRING!!! smh...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

redbull said:


> I couldn't file - my certification exam was last week, so...crap. Yet I'm loving all the phone booth ads I see for FDNY EMT: "1 MILLION CALLS EVERYDAY..." NOW HIRING!!! smh...




That is what I am questioning, why was FDNY setting up info boths, with EMTs, if they did not need people.....last time I saw one was in spring 2010...?


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> That is what I am questioning, why was FDNY setting up info boths, with EMTs, if they did not need people.....last time I saw one was in spring 2010...?



I heard that just recently they had to make cuts - no more FDNY EMT ACADEMY for people who don't hold cards...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

redbull said:


> I heard that just recently they had to make cuts - no more FDNY EMT ACADEMY for people who don't hold cards...



But what about people with cards?

When do they plan to hire next class?


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> But what about people with cards?
> 
> When do they plan to hire next class?



Gotta take the civil service exam. Then get on the list. Could take up to half a year after the whole process is finished to hear back from them. I don't know about you, but I need to start working to keep my skills sharp and to make money. 

Although I heard thru a friend that if they get alot of applicants (with cards), they'll start contacting and giving exams. Who knows, I've heard these rumblings thru NASSAUFDRANT. Taking it with a grain of salt...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 25, 2010)

redbull said:


> Gotta take the civil service exam. Then get on the list. Could take up to half a year after the whole process is finished to hear back from them. I don't know about you, but I need to start working to keep my skills sharp and to make money.
> 
> Although I heard thru a friend that if they get alot of applicants (with cards), they'll start contacting and giving exams. Who knows, I've heard these rumblings thru NASSAUFDRANT. Taking it with a grain of salt...




They have a civil service list, and a provisional list , it seems...

Last I heard, from the phone # person, they were planning to hire for Sept 2010, however, now when I call they are tight lipped.


----------



## redbull (Aug 25, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> They have a civil service list, and a provisional list , it seems...
> 
> Last I heard, from the phone # person, they were planning to hire for Sept 2010, however, now when I call they are tight lipped.



Gone are the FDNY booths at the mall...Hmmm...


----------

